# Please help a stalling 95 altima



## brokencar (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi,
I have had my 95 altima in the shop 5 times in 4 months with the same problem. At 35-40 miles per hours the car will putter and stall, especially when making turns or merging into traffic. It will continue to occur until eventually it just won't start. I have had two distributors and a new distributor cap installed in the past four months. I finally took my car to Nissan today and they told me that I needed a new distributor. I told them I had just replaced it twice. Nissan stated that because the after market distributors were not Nissan parts they were going bad quickly. He stated that he has seen non-nissan parts go bad in as quickly as a day. He said it a a quality problem, not compatability.

Is it possible that the only way to fix this problem is to put a Nissan-brand distributor? Please help, this is getting expensive.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

nissan distributers are very expensive. have them guarantee thats the problem before you buy one.


----------

